# Fusable Link Thermocouple



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't get many water heater repair calls for thermocouples. But I did run into many in the past where the thermal couple is the fusable link kind and normally I can just sand them and they work for a while after. i ran into a few last week where the resister is busted. Seems like now we have to order parts with the pilot and thermocouple comb now. Are these heater specific or can we keep the parts on our truck and they will work with other brands like the old the thermocouples do.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Mr Plumber said:


> I don't get many water heater repair calls for thermocouples. But I did run into many in the past where the thermal couple is the fusable link kind and normally I can just sand them and they work for a while after. i ran into a few last week where the resister is busted. Seems like now we have to order parts with the pilot and thermocouple comb now. Are these heater specific or can we keep the parts on our truck and they will work with other brands like the old the thermocouples do.


I will use an AO PA on a State, other than that I won't use a part that is manufactured for another brand.


----------



## asap plumbing (Dec 27, 2015)

I think you're talking about the old whirlpool style with the left handed thread thermocouple? If so you need to contact whirlpool and get the retrofit kit. Comes with a burner, burner door with a manual reset limit, gasket, thermocouple adapter and some wires. Make sure you blow out the flame arrestor from the inside out while you have it apart.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

asap plumbing said:


> I think you're talking about the old whirlpool style with the left handed thread thermocouple? If so you need to contact whirlpool and get the retrofit kit. Comes with a burner, burner door with a manual reset limit, gasket, thermocouple adapter and some wires. Make sure you blow out the flame arrestor from the inside out while you have it apart.


Bingo!



Mr Plumber said:


> But I did run into many in the past where the thermal couple is the fusable link kind and normally I can just sand them and they work for a while after. i ran into a few last week where the resister is busted. Seems like now we have to order parts with the pilot and thermocouple comb now. Are these heater specific or can we keep the parts on our truck and they will work with other brands like the old the thermocouples do.


Those would be the Whirlpoo, US Craftmaster, and American Water Heaters "Flame Guard & Flame Lock" FVIR Water Heaters....

It's an AO Smith Brand Company...

The ones with the fusible link in the thermocouple are the "Early Design" before the "Class Action Lawsuit."

The thermocouple usually trips when the flame arrestor on the bottom of the water heater plugs up with lint and dust making the flame burn a little higher from the lack of combustion air...

Imagine that a flame arrestor on the bottom where it gets plugged up...
What a stupid design!
Did I mention thats why I think AO Smith water heaters suck?:laughing:

Here's the repair...


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

I did all the warranty work on state water heaters from 1999 to 2004 & all their sub brands (maytag, reliance, A.O. Smith, american, whirlpool) they also make Kenmore but sears warranted their own. The state and A.O. Smith were great water heaters before 2003 when they went to FVIR. After 2003 they had problem after problem, finally after copying bradford white a few years ago they aren't bad anymore. I still prefer Bradford white. 

I've run into some older FVIR state water heaters that have had a regular thermocouple installed & glass broken out an unlicensed handyman plumber wanna be here in kansas city thought he was fixing them.


----------



## asap plumbing (Dec 27, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red, are you sure it's AO smith, I thought it was Bradford white. If I remember right, AO smith had a cordite flame arrester also located in the bottom. The tco's on those were a mini thermo disc auto reset limit that were like 160 Celsius. Smith eventually uped to 180 because they kept popping off. The Smith design was used on State, Reliant, Smith


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

asap plumbing said:


> Red, are you sure it's AO smith, I thought it was Bradford white. If I remember right, AO smith had a cordite flame arrester also located in the bottom. The tco's on those were a mini thermo disc auto reset limit that were like 160 Celsius. Smith eventually uped to 180 because they kept popping off. The Smith design was used on State, Reliant, Smith


American Water Heaters is an AO Smith Brand Company...
They made the Whirlpoo water heaters...

The flame arrestor on the bottom of the water heater sucking up dirt like a hoover vac is across the entire AO Smith line...


----------



## asap plumbing (Dec 27, 2015)

Red, you are correct. I found it.


----------

